
Solving network congestion: MegaMIMO system - based2
http://news.mit.edu/2016/solving-network-congestion-megamimo-0823
======
based2
src: [http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/MegaMIMO-2-0-WLAN-
Bes...](http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/MegaMIMO-2-0-WLAN-
Beschleunigung-per-AP-Synchronisation-3305504.html)

